# Beans from Origin Coffee?



## JimBean1 (Apr 11, 2016)

Has anyone tried beans from these guys http://www.origincoffee.co.uk ?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Yes. They are a well established and good specialty roaster.

They had several entrants in the UKBC, and one of their staff took first place last weekend.

They also have an absolutely stunning cafe in Shoreditch, and I believe a couple more just opened in London. Also a seasonal one in Cornwall.


----------



## doolallysquiff (Jul 26, 2014)

Had the resolute blend when I last visited Relish in Wadebridge which was really nice. It is the next on my list to order.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Anyone know the name of the cool dude in the Origin online videos and which branch he works at? Seems to really know his stuff. Great videos, amongst the best I've watched.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Would guess the videos were shot at Origin's roastery which is in Helston. They have a great but tiny Brew House down the road at Porthleven with some very impressive kit.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Please post a link to the video @DoubleShot


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Cool dude


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Just watched that video again, he explains in detail and so clearly plus in a very chilled out and relaxed manner.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Video link not working for me. Has it been taken down? I've been to Origin in Shoreditch and the coffee was excellent.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

hotmetal said:


> Video link not working for me. Has it been taken down? I've been to Origin in Shoreditch and the coffee was excellent.


No it's still there. It's https://vimeo.com/ and then add this 67798639


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Video in lost #7 above works just fine for me. 

Was just wondering if you were back from Japan @hotmetal as not seen any posts from you in a while, guess you are now?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi @DoubleShot

Yep, back from Japan/Okinawa now. Judicious use of coffee required to manage jetlag after a 32-hour journey! They have drinks vending machines seemingly on every corner over there, some of which sell small metal bottles of hot coffee. Predictably it was fairly horrible. But not as horrible as the dried Cannonball jellyfish with strawberry that they had on the hotel buffet! Nor as bad as the crispy pig ear, or the pig's uterus with wasabi sauce (actually I didn't even try that one as you can imagine - there's adventurous and there's eyes wide shut).

The video not working was a Tapatalk/Android issue. Works fine on desktop.


----------



## JKK (Feb 19, 2014)

Picked up today.

I will report back . . .


----------



## JKK (Feb 19, 2014)

JKK said:


> Picked up today.
> 
> I will report back . . .


Delicious !!

Super clean, sweet, fruit & floral.

Yum.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

balls


----------



## Deejaysuave (Jan 26, 2015)

Popped in the Shoreditch one today, had a lovely flat white.


----------



## khampal (Feb 6, 2017)

If you love boozy tropical fruit flavours then their Nicaraguan natural (La Huella) is incredible stuff. Dan at coffee + beer gave me a free sample and I was blown away when I tried them at home.


----------



## jerbla (Nov 13, 2017)

great coffee in my experience, I did a course there and Dan the trainer was superb. They are super passionate and really know their stuff. Im just trying their new guest coffee, but have enjoyed all the other regulars they offer too.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

I've been told that Origin is the country's largest roaster by volume. How true this is (and how one goes about finding out the truth) is another matter.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

filthynines said:


> I've been told that Origin is the country's largest roaster by volume. How true this is (and how one goes about finding out the truth) is another matter.


Or whether it matters


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

It was in response to the bit about if anybody has tried their beans. The answer is: yes, lots of people, frequently!


----------



## crab (Jun 23, 2018)

I've had great experiences with Origin so far. As well as Origo coffee from Romania. A cafe close to my work in Fitzrovia does both.


----------

